# Gewässerkarten (in Papierform) von Volkerak&co...



## carpking (24. September 2015)

Hallo zusammen, ich suche für unseren 1. Trip zu den og. Gewässern mangels GPS-Gerät Gewässerkarten in Papierform.
Habt ihr einen Tip, welche da am zweckmäßigsten sind?
Desweiteren frage ich mal die Erfahrenen, wie es mit der Schleusung Hollands Diep/Volkerak aussieht?Gibt es hier Besonderheiten zu beachten? Habt ihr vlt. auch hier Tips?
Und allgemein, irgendwelche Ratschläge und Tips (keine Stellen/Köder etc.)?

Vielen Dank im voraus
LG
Micha


----------



## Taxidermist (24. September 2015)

*AW: Gewässerkarten (in Papierform) von Volkerak&co...*

Du musst Wassersportkarten kaufen, die gibt es dort in jedem Yachthafen, oder bei Bootsausrüstern.
Darin sind genaue Tiefenangaben, Brückenhöhen und sonstig interessante Details verzeichnet.
Ansonsten mal beim Verlag Delius und Klasing schauen:

http://www.delius-klasing.de/themen/sportbootkarten

Diese hier z.B., Schleusenzeiten dürften daraus auch zu entnehmen sein:

http://www.delius-klasing.de/sportbootkarten/sportbootkarten/binnenreviere/nlho/Zoommeer%2C+Volkerak%2C+Spui%2C+Haringvliet%2C+Hallandsch+Diep.4760.html

Jürgen


----------



## carpking (25. September 2015)

*AW: Gewässerkarten (in Papierform) von Volkerak&co...*

Danke Dir Jürgen..
Da Du Dich gut auszukennen scheinst, hast Du noch ein paar zu beachtende Tips für mich?
LG
Micha


----------



## Taxidermist (25. September 2015)

*AW: Gewässerkarten (in Papierform) von Volkerak&co...*

Nein, leider hab ich keine weiteren Tipps, da ich mich in dem Teil von Holland nicht auskenne.
Außer vielleicht, wenn du vor Ort eine Wassersportkarte kaufst wird diese billiger sein, ca. der halbe Preis der von mir verlinkten, dafür mit etwas weniger Details.
Immerhin sind es in dem Link auch mehrere Karten, mit wahrscheinlich niedrigerem Maßstab!
Allerdings kann es passieren, dass wenn du jetzt im Herbst/Winter nach Holland fährst, könnten so einige Yachtshops/Ausrüster geschlossen sein!

Jürgen


----------



## hogarth (25. September 2015)

*AW: Gewässerkarten (in Papierform) von Volkerak&co...*

Der Volkerak hat sehr ausgedehnte Flachwasserzonen die teilweise nicht befahren werden dürfen. Normalerweise sind diese mit rot weißen Tonnen gekennzeichnet , ich war jedoch mal im Spätherbst dort da wurden diese entfernt.
Hier musst du wirklich aufpassen die Wassertiefe ist dort nur um 1m und weniger da setzt man gerne auf.


Schleusung geht über eine spezielle Sportbootschleuse die ist immer im Betrieb. Starker Schiffsverkehr , jedoch nur in der Fahrrinne .Man hat außerhalb genug Fläche zum Driften .

Wenn du kein GPS hast musst du extrem bei Nebel aufpassen , glaube mir du hast keine Chance dich dann zu orientieren und du läufst in Gefahr mit der Berufsschiffahrt zu kollidieren.

Gefischt wird meistens Vertikal . Eine beliebte Stelle hierfür ist der Damm mit den Windrädern hintereinander , hier ist es schnell recht tief. 

Ich fische allerdings lieber konventionell mit geworfenen KüKos in den Flachbereichen. Einfach mit dem Wind treiben lassen ggf. mit Driftsack arbeiten und in die Drift werfen. Flachlaufende Köder nehmen es ist fast immer Kraut vorhanden . Ich nehme gerne bebleite Offset Haken mit einem im Hakenbogen angehängten Drilling . Rechts neben dem Dintelhafen ist ein großes Areal außerhalb der Fahrrinne hier kann man wunderbar driften.

Habe neben Hechten , Barschen und Rapfen auch große Zander flach über Kraut gefangen , allgenmein ist der Volkerak ein großartiges Gewässer mit einem riesigen Potential an Großfisch.


----------



## carpking (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Gewässerkarten (in Papierform) von Volkerak&co...*

Vielen Dank für die großartigen Tips und Anregungen.. werden Ende November am HD, Volkerak und Co. 4 Tage lang angreifen.. Sind schon heiß wie Frittenfett..

Nochmals Danke..


----------



## zorra (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Gewässerkarten (in Papierform) von Volkerak&co...*

Karte bekommst du bei anwb-Watersportverbond in NL.
gr.zorra


----------

